# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 01/25/2018

## Nazgul

"This is Julie Piper reporting live from the Memoriam system. As you can see back in the studio, the Elcano is now breaking orbit of the dead world of Memoriam. As a joint project between the various Concert powers, this amazing vessels represents a great technological achievement. Its primary drive is now going through a final test firing before it heads for the Collector Gate, which I have been informed is now holding a full charge."

As crewman dash to their cryo pods, there is a heavy "thunk" as the two heavy frigates dock with the Elcano, and automated systems take over. The Sentinax aboard begin to throttle their processing power, dropping into a torpor as automated systems at the gate guide the Elcano's final approach. No backing out now.

The massive ship hits the gate, and time and gravity distorts, stretches, melts. Arcane forces catapult the Ark across the empty vastness between galaxies.

Who knows what they will find?

----------

